# Polish Tatra Dog



## Hexe (Mar 8, 2007)

Does anybody have experience with Polish Tatra Dogs? I have the opportunity to get one, but can't find a whole lot of information on the breed, other than that they are LGD's. 
Any PRACTICAL information (stand-offish like a Anatolian Shepherd? More approachable? etc.) would be appreciated. 

Thank you,


----------



## Julia Mary (Jun 7, 2020)

This is a very old post, but I put Polish Tatra in the search and this is one of the only ones that came up. We just got a Tatra puppy, and are loving it. Did you ever get one? If so, what has your experience of it been? Are you willing to answer some of my questions? Thank you!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polish_Tatra_Sheepdog

Never heard of the breed before, so looked it up. After looking at the picture, thought it was similar to a GP. Yup - a cousin. Looks like it's be a good dog. After having a GP, my only comment would be to start training immediately. When it got to it's full weight, my GP would just lie down and not move if she decided not to do something.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Since LGDs have similar backgrounds it's really difficult to pen them into categories like: 'the ones who bark more/less, ones who are harder to train, ones who roam more' etc. Concentrate more on good breeders with sound genetics and the ability to know their stock and personalities and can match a puppy to your situation.


----------

